# Se puede poner el marcador de bici como tacometro?



## nsblenin (Ago 15, 2008)

buenas. me queria acer una tacometro de rpm del motor i vi unos esquemas i tal pero pense que quizas seria mas facil utilizar el marcador de la bicicleta. ¿se podria acer conectando los cables a la bobina? ¿podria llegar hasta 20000 rpm o no? que creeis que se puede hacer o no?


----------



## CHANA (Ago 15, 2008)

Es muy dificil que puedas hacerlo con un medidor de velociad para Bicicletas..Te paso un circuito para que lo veas...sirve para motores con platino..los ms viejitos...si tu vehiculo cuenta con un sistema con distribucion electronica no te  va a servir...pero si no es asi..contactame y te brindo mas ayuda..

Saludos..espero te sirva---


----------



## nsblenin (Ago 15, 2008)

vale pues nada. es una peugeot speedfight tiene cdi. lo que pasa que el tacometro tendria k llegar al menos asta 20000 rpm para ir bien. ademas no tengo ningun tacometro como referencia i me gustaria saber seguro las rpm en la k esta iendo el motor aunke sea a traves del nº de leds encendidos pero que sepa si va a 10000 o a 11000. me serviria el tacometro que esta expuesto en uno de los primeros posts que sale un video? es muy dificil hacerlo con una pantallita?


----------



## pepechip (Ago 15, 2008)

Sobre tu pregunta original de utilizar el marcador de la bici, de modo que los Km sean RPM, te aconsejo que seas tu mismo el que despeje tu duda, tan solo tienes que hacer uso de las matematicas.

Si al marcador de la bici le puedes programar el diametro de la rueda, puede que haya un valor que te coincidan. Create unas pequeñas tablas relacionando el diametro de la rueda, con una velocidad de por ejemplo 50K/h, y de las vueltas que daria la vuelta a esa velocidad en un minuto.

Yo no se como van los ordenadores de bici, si ellos te dan varias obciones de poner el diametro de la rueda seguramente no te coincidira, ahora si tienes la posibilidad de meter tu el tamaño que quieras entonces si puedes hacer que te coincida.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 15, 2008)

Me picaba la curiosidad, asi que he estado haciendo algunos calculos.

Para que te coincida la velocidad marcada con las RPM deves de programar una rueda que tenga una longitud de 16,6metros,  que aplicando la formula de la longitud (L=2x3,14xradio), deves de programar una rueda con un radio de 2,6metros.

En el caso de que no te permita esa programacion entonces podemos despreciar un digito y realizar los calculos con una rueda de longitud 1,66m con lo que obtendremos una rueda con un radio de 26,5cm.

Con esta ultima programacion si tu compruebas las revoluciones de un motor que gira a 500 RPM te correspondera con una velocidad de 50Km/h.

El problema puede estar en los limites de velocidad que te permita mostrar tu velocimetro, ya que para medir las 20000RPM el marcador de devera de indicar 2000K/h, asi que no creo que el medidor de la bici lo tegan diseñado para que puedas alcanzar esas velocidades.


----------

